# Garden Gnomb



## Holly (Jun 2, 2006)

Just doing random pictures last night   He is the best looking think in my garden right now    








thanks 4 looking


----------



## WNK (Jun 2, 2006)

He looks very happy to be there 
Very nice


----------

